# Slang names of your city!



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

If you listen to alot of rap music, alot of it's artists give slang names to your city. If you know any slang name for yours, please post them!

Here are some

Chicago=Chi-Town
Seattle=Seatown
San Francisco=Frisco
Atlanta=ATL
The Bronx=Boogie Down


----------



## bnmaddict (Jan 6, 2005)

Paris = Paname


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

London = LDN


Dizzee Rascal:
"Im from the LDN, there's no forgettin that,
and the big UK I stay reppin dat.. 1"


----------



## Maszkaron (Sep 6, 2005)

Torun (Poland/Pomerania) - Toronto or Piernikowo (Honey-cake town)


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Toronto's is actually T-Dot! I don't know why!

Hong Kong is either Hongside, Hongtown or Honkers


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

London = The Big Smoke

The City of London (financial district) = The Square Mile


----------



## shibuya_suki (Apr 24, 2005)

hongkong-----asia world city,asia wall street


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Zuerich -- Zu reich, wich means too rich. Of course only stupid people use that term.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Edinburgh = Auld Reekie (because of the once-famous bad smell)
Birmingham = Brum (Because the city was the heart of the UK car industry, hence "Brummie")
Portsmouth = Pompey (Dunno why)


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Toronto is T-dot (which I find annoying) or "Tee-Ohh" and the "Big Smoke" as well.

*From Wikipedia:*
Nicknames for Toronto include:

* T.O. - from Toronto, Ontario; pronounced Tee-Oh.
* T-dot - short for "t-dot o-dot."
* The Big Smoke - a nickname it shares with many other cities.
* Hogtown - referring to growing livestock trading and markets during the 19th century.
* Toronto the Good - from its history as a bastion of 19th century Victorian morality.
* Hollywood North - due to the many TV and movie productions in the city.
* Queen City (French) - the most common Quebecois paraphrase for Toronto. ("La Ville-Reine")
* Muddy York - derived from Toronto's previous name, York.
* The 416 - 416 is the area code for much of the amalgamated city's telephone service.
* The Centre of the Universe - a derogatory nickname often used by rural and Western Canadians.
* Hockeytown - due to the popularity of the sport within the city, and the fact that the Toronto Maple Leafs are the home team.


----------



## Onur (Dec 2, 2004)

Antalya-Ant
Istanbul-Bizans


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Austin = tha ATX.


----------



## kiretoce (May 26, 2004)

*ORLANDO, FLORIDA*

1. O-Town
2. House of Mouse
3. The City Beautiful
4. I-4 Parking Lot


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

Southampton - Soton


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

wjfox2002 said:


> The City of London (financial district) = The Square Mile


Insteresting, is the City of London considered its own municipality ? And is it really only 1 sq. mile ?


----------



## Cee_em_bee (May 12, 2004)

Newy for Newcastle, Chch for christchurch


----------



## DnH (Aug 3, 2003)

Stockholm - StockTown

Gothenburg - Rotten Gothen


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

nottingham = notts, or NG


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

Amsterdam: Mokum, A'dam, Hoofdstad (Capital), AMS, Venice of the North, Amsterdamned.

Rotterdam: Rotjeknor, Havenstad (Port City).

The Hague: Hofstad (Court City).

Barcelona: Barceloca, BCN

Tilburg: Kruikenstad (Pitchertown, reference to textile industry), T-town, Chillburg.

Eindhoven: Lichtstad (Lightcity, Philips), E-town.


----------



## *Sweetkisses* (Dec 26, 2004)

Philadelphia- philly, illadelph


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

Berlin= The 3. turkish city


----------



## JoeDallas (Jul 30, 2005)

Dallas = Big D
Fort Worth = Cowtown


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Miltown
Brew City


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

Toronto: 

Tronna/Tronno/Terrana
Hogtown
The Big Smoke (because of the great Toronto fire)
Toronto The Good (old)
T-dot


----------



## Avian001 (Aug 26, 2005)

Minneapolis - "The Mini-Apple"


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

MMX = Malmö. 
CPH = Copenhagen.


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

Rochester is "the R-0-C" , also Rachacha (used to make fun of the local accent, in which A's are extremely exagerated) The city's name is pronounced by it's area residents as Raaahchs'tr.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Some from Asia,

Bangkok - Bang City
Manila - DRAMAnila
Kuala Lumpur - KL
Cebu - Queen City
Tokyo - Toktown
Shanghai - Shanghigh, Shangcity, Shangside
Beijing - Bei Area
Vladivostok - Vladside

Stocktown was also used to describe Stockton California.

Sactown - Sacramento

Some in Europe

Marseille - Mars, Planet Mars
Barcelona - Barna

And in Africa

Johannesburg - Joburg


----------



## fenix (Aug 21, 2004)

norcal - north california
sanho - san jose
frisco - san francisco
vtown - vallejo
mtown - milpitas
toga - saratoga
lil manila - daly city
socal - south california


----------



## JktCity (Dec 2, 2003)

Amersfoort --> Keistad
Jakarta --> The Big Durian eehmm what else? fill me in guys..


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Jakarta - JKT or New Jak City


----------



## Quezalcoatl26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Melbourne central - the city. Not very original .


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

Los Angeles:

LA
La La Land
City of Angels
The Entertainment Capital of the World 
Southland
I have heard people say "The Big Orange"

Hollywood is part of LA but has its own nicknames:

Hollyweird
Tinseltown
Show Business Capital of the World

Also in the area:

Huntington Beach - Surf City, USA 
Pasadena - City of Roses
Santa Monica - Dogtown
Venice Beach - Dogtown
West Hollywood - Boystown


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Vancouver, Van-City


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

^also Lotusland and Hongcouver, Vansterdam.


----------



## nathanh6686 (Jun 14, 2005)

djm19 said:


> Los Angeles:
> 
> LA
> La La Land
> ...


Santa Cruz is Surf City USA, not Huntington


----------



## NorthStar77 (Oct 8, 2003)

Oslo: Tigerstaden, wich means tiger-city. The expression originates from a poem by Bjørnstjerne Bjørnson made in 1870, where Oslo is described as a dangerous and brutal city. Nowadays it is also called Tigerstaden because of Oslo's role as the tiger in Norwegian economy.

During the last year, some people have started calling it "Tiggerstaden" instead, wich mean beggar city, thanks to a huge amount of beggars(more than any other city I've been to). 

Some still like to call Oslo by the name it had between ~1670-1920; Christiania/Kristiania.


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

JktCity said:


> Amersfoort --> Keistad
> Jakarta --> The Big Durian eehmm what else? fill me in guys..



J-Town
JKT !


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

*BUENOS AIRES:*
- BA (pronounced BEE-EY)
- BAIRES 
- LA CITY (slang for the city center..)
- BSAS (typical written slang - no pronunciation)
- CAPITAL (many people say 'I live in Capital', instead of BA)


----------



## Onur (Dec 2, 2004)

HelloMoto163 said:


> Berlin= The 3. turkish city


 :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Preston - Ribbleville


----------



## Daniil N. (Nov 11, 2003)

some of Russian cities: St.Petersburg - Piter, Moscow - dont even know, just heard a couple, such as Capital, the Big Village, port of the five seas.
Nizhnij-Novgorod - Nizhnij (lower), Rostov-na-Donu - Rostov-Papa (just like Father),
Vladivostok - Vladik.


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

T.DOT BAPP BAPP!!

JF =P


----------



## firmanhadi (Aug 3, 2005)

chicago, windy city


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

*houston:*

h-town (i hate this nickname)
bayou city (ehh)
space city (this one is cool)
oil capital of the world
clutch city (back when the rockets won back to back championships)
city of syrup (lots of kids here getting high off cough syrup)


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

^^ I dont want to sound stupid and naive. But how the hell do you get high off of cough syrup? That is the stupidest thing I have ever heard.


----------



## Rene Nunez (Mar 14, 2005)

WANCH said:


> If you listen to alot of rap music, alot of it's artists give slang names to your city. If you know any slang name for yours, please post them!
> 
> Here are some
> 
> ...


If by The Bronx you mean the borough in NYC, your a complete and total liar with a lack of resources, because no one in the history of everything has ever called it "Boogie Down" what kind of stupid nickname is that?


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

ROCguy said:


> ^^ I dont want to sound stupid and naive. But how the hell do you get high off of cough syrup? That is the stupidest thing I have ever heard.


lol. it has alcohol in it no? I saw alot of people on TV shows drinking cough syrup incessively.


HAHAHA, Houston Rockects, I just got it! :bash:


----------



## *Sweetkisses* (Dec 26, 2004)

Ive always heard people refer to the bronx as the boogie down bronx. Rene you need to get out more!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Rene, ask KRS-ONE!


----------



## sfenn1117 (Apr 9, 2005)

NYC-

The big apple!

but i prefer "the greatest city in the world."


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Sometimes Rockafella 

Other slang names of Asian cities

Bandung - Banside
Singapore - SG, Sing City, Singtown, Lion City
Kaohsiung - Kaohside
Guangzhou - GZ, Guangtown
Shenzhen - Shenzide
Cebu - Queen City of The South, Little Jamaica, Jamaica East
Fukuoka - Fuktown
Osaka - O Side


----------



## kiretoce (May 26, 2004)

Singapore -- A _"FINE"_ City (because you get steep fines for not following the rules of the land).


----------



## TexasBoi (Jan 7, 2004)

Texas

Dallas
D-Town
Big D
Dirt town
Dino
City where the east ends
DalWorth

Fort Worth
Cowtown
City where the west begins
Funkytown

Houston
H-Town
Screwston
City of Syrup
Space City
Clutch City
Choke City  
Oil and Energy Capital of the world
Bayou city

Austin
The ATX
Capital City

San Antonio
San Antone
Tone City
Saytown
River City
Alamo City

Beaumont/Port Arthur
Beaumont= BMT
Port Arthur= PAT


----------



## TexasBoi (Jan 7, 2004)

Rene Nunez said:


> If by The Bronx you mean the borough in NYC, your a complete and total liar with a lack of resources, because no one in the history of everything has ever called it "Boogie Down" what kind of stupid nickname is that?


alot of people has called th bronx this. that or bx


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

lmfao @ rene , reallly....

Bronx~~~~~~~> Boogie down

Brooklyn ~~~~~~~~. Brooknon, Crooklyn, Bk
Coney Island ~~~~> C.I
Brighton Beach ~~~~> Little Odessa
Queens ~~~~> Q boro, South Suicide, QB ( QueensBridge) 
Manhattan ~~~~~> Madhattan, Zoo York, Nyc, Big Apple, Gotham, Hell on the Hudson, 
Lower East Side ~~~> L.E.S, 6th Boro

22nd down ~~~ the ville ( Gay thing)

Harlem ~~> Uptown, HarlemWorld, ppl in the bronx kinda refer to the bx as uptown to... Remmember Our boys Peter Gunz and Lord Tariq???

Staten Island~~~~~~> Shaolin

Jersey ~~~~~~~> Dirty Jerz

Patterson ~~~> P-Town
Newark ~~~~~> The Bricks ( Brick City)

Long Island ~~~~> Strong Island

Hempstead ~~~~> The Stead
UnionDale ~~~~~~> The Onion
Freeport ~~~~> Port Knox
Wyandanch ~~~> Crimedanch
Roosevelt ~~~~~~~~~~> Velt Villains


----------



## crazyjoeda (Sep 10, 2004)

Vancouver

Most common is Van City, but FOX News calls it Vansterdam.


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

crazyjoeda said:


> Vancouver
> 
> Most common is Van City, but FOX News calls it Vansterdam.


Does that have anything to do with marijuana being legalized in Van city? 

LOL-Stupid FOX News


----------



## titeness (Jul 3, 2004)

ROCguy said:


> ^^ I dont want to sound stupid and naive. But how the hell do you get high off of cough syrup? That is the stupidest thing I have ever heard.


 :bash: Wow, you are a real idiot, you must be really young or really sheltered, Since you obviously didnt know, Robittussin and other cough medicines have a powerful drug in them called DXM Dextromethorphan, which supresses the nervous system and can also make you "trip" very hard , basically, if you were to drink a half cup of cough medicine (about 4oz) you would be TOTALLY and UTTERLY FULL ON TRIPPING BALLZ!!

anyways,..... Washington D.C. ---> DC, The District, Chocolate City or to many in the extensive suburbs (6x population of DC is in the burbs!!), simply "the City"


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

titeness said:


> :bash: Wow, you are a real idiot, you must be really young or really sheltered, Since you obviously didnt know, Robittussin and other cough medicines have a powerful drug in them called DXM Dextromethorphan, which supresses the nervous system and can also make you "trip" very hard , basically, if you were to drink a half cup of cough medicine (about 4oz) you would be TOTALLY and UTTERLY FULL ON TRIPPING BALLZ!!
> 
> anyways,..... Washington D.C. ---> DC, The District, Chocolate City or to many in the extensive suburbs (6x population of DC is in the burbs!!), simply "the City"


Wow.... you are a real jerk. Sorry if I'm not into getting high and therefore don't know all of the methods. A$$hole.


----------



## crazyjoeda (Sep 10, 2004)

Travis007 said:


> Does that have anything to do with marijuana being legalized in Van city?
> 
> LOL-Stupid FOX News


Marijuana isn't tecnicly legal in Vancouver but you won't be arrested or charged with posesion unless you do somthing like wave it in the face of an officer. Growing and/or trafficing will land you some jail time though. Weed is about to become a prescrition drug that any one can legaly buy at a pharmacy with a doctors prescription.

Watch the FOX report on Vansterdam its really bias.


__________

Vancouver suburban slang for Surrey, Slurrey


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2005)

Albuquerque-

ABQ
The Big Q (uugghh i cant stand this one....ie. I have to go to the Big Q tomorrow, or, man last night I had the big O in the big Q)

Q-town
Duke City
Duketown
City of the Sun
Mountain City
the "other" mile high city
Kirk

Santa Fe-

The City Different
Gold on the mountain
Queer City
SF
Saint City
Capital

Las Cruces-

The Crusifiction
Cowtown
Chile Capital
sprawling southern hot shithole thats barely better sunland park 

Johannesburg-

Joburg
Jozi
Joeys
Egoli
City of Gold

Durban-

Durbs
Shark City

Cape Town-

Mother City
Ikapa
Tableside

Potchefstroom- Potch

Pietermaritzburg- Maritz or PMB

Pretoria-Pret

Bloemfontein- Bloem or City of Flowers


----------



## Big Duval (Sep 17, 2005)

*Duval,Florida*

Jacksonville,FL
1.Duval
2.J-Ville
3.Da' Bang'em
4.904
5.Da' Top of FLA.


----------



## LEP (Dec 8, 2003)

Brisbane - BrisVegas


----------



## firmanhadi (Aug 3, 2005)

Some cities in Indonesia

Bandung = Paris van Java
Surabaya = City of Heroes
Bogor = Rainy City


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Far East

Hong Kong - Hongkion
Tokyo - Tokion
Taipei - Taikion
Bangkok- Bangkion (but Bang City sound dope!)


----------



## ReggieZ (Jan 22, 2004)

ROCguy said:


> ^^ I dont want to sound stupid and naive. But how the hell do you get high off of cough syrup? That is the stupidest thing I have ever heard.


It's called Codiene w/ Promethazine

Houston - "Hustle Town"


----------



## Zwanderlust (Apr 7, 2005)

*San Francisco*

1- (Don't call it) Frisco (mentioned by thread-starter and hated by San Franciscans)
2- San Fran
3- City of St. Francis


----------



## tic404 (Sep 16, 2005)

atlanta, ga

The ATL
A-Town
hotlanta (no one really says that anymore)
The Metro (for my Georgia people).


----------



## movcn (Mar 6, 2005)

"The Big Easy" for New Orleans: kinda in a wish that life could BE EASY there.


----------



## Tamerlane (Sep 21, 2005)

*Cleveland*

Cleveland Ohio has a funny nickname: The Mistake on the Lake
Long Beach CA: The LBC 
Toledo Ohio: the Glass City
Akron Ohio: The Polymer Capital of the World
Not a city but a nickname for a region in upstate New York is the Borscht Belt.


----------



## bjfan82 (Dec 13, 2004)

Buffalo -

"B-lo"
"The Buff"

nicknames:
"The Queen City" - cuz we are the second largest city in the state, behind NYC
"The City of Good Neighbors" - cuz the hospitality of Buffalonians is second to none
"The Nickel City" - cuz the animal buffalo was on a nickel

unofficial nicknames:
"Chicken Wing Capital of the World" - duh thats obvious
"Tailgating Capital of the World" - invented in the Buff along w/chicken wings
"Snow Capital of the World" - cuz we get more snow than average during the winter, Cleveland should thank us for taking that title from them though they deserve it more.


----------



## danJonze87 (Jun 7, 2004)

Swansea - Jacktown
Cardiff - CDF, SeeDiff, The 'Diff
Newport - (simply) The Port


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

> Eindhoven: Lichtstad (Lightcity, Philips), E-town.


...or Lampegat, during Carnival...


----------



## United-States-of-America (Jul 19, 2005)

Queens- Land of the Royal lady


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

I think it's Isloo for Islamabad


----------



## SouthKC1985 (Oct 8, 2005)

Kansas City
-KC
-KCMO (Missouri side)
-KCK (Kansas side)
-Killa City

St. Louis
-The StL
-The Lou
-St. Louie


----------



## illmatic774 (Jul 20, 2005)

Detroit
------

D-Town
Motown
Motor City
Detoilet
Det-riot
Renaissance (sp) City
The D
Devils Night
The Dirty
313

and countless others


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

Tamerlane said:


> Cleveland Ohio has a funny nickname: The Mistake on the Lake
> Long Beach CA: The LBC
> Toledo Ohio: the Glass City
> Akron Ohio: The Polymer Capital of the World
> Not a city but a nickname for a region in upstate New York is the Borscht Belt.


lol, I'm from upstate NY, never heard the tearm Borscht belt. And isn't Akron Ohio known as the Tire city?


----------



## sargeantcm (Mar 15, 2005)

tic404 said:


> atlanta, ga
> 
> ...hotlanta (no one really says that anymore)


Thank God for that. That was cool for about 10 seconds. I'm surprised Ted Turner hasn't tried to rename the city after himself.  

Hmmm let's see....
Just about any city or town, with "vegas" added to the end -
Such as Manchvegas (Manchester, NH), Cheektovegas (Cheektowaga, NY), etc. Seems to be one of the more popular one-size-fits-all nicknames.


----------



## tmac14wr (Oct 12, 2004)

Boston - Beantown


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

^^ damn i was about to do that. i go through the whole thread thinking no one has done Boston yet then I see it on the very last page.


----------



## emutiny (Dec 29, 2005)

Raleigh..

The R
Ruff Raleigh

theres a couple more ill post when they come to me

Ive heard raleigh described as "the city of oaks" but i rarely hear this one and definitly not from rappers

Also the suburb of raleigh that i live in knightdale is known as K-town, The KD, Raleighwood, and Folkdale (stupid gangs)


----------



## hossoso (Oct 9, 2005)

Seattle:
Rain City
Jet City
Emerald City
2-0-Sickness (stupidest one I've heard)


----------



## b199er (Mar 27, 2006)

*Greater London*
LDN
"London" To those outside G.London
Brownsville

*Central London*
The City
"London" To those outside C.London

*The City of London/Financial District*
The Square Mile

*West End* - London's Theatre/Entertainment area. (west of city of london), stops around Westminister.

*East End* - East London (east of city of london), going as far as Tower Hamlets.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Vienna - 
Originally in German it is Wien [pronounce: Veen], in some parts of eastern Austria you might hear Wean [Weh-arn]

More sophisticated names include "Donaumetropole" - Danube metropolis, Walzerstadt - City of Waltz or Musikhauptstadt - Capital of music.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Johannesburg= Joburg, Jozi, Egoli (place of gold)
Durban= Durbs
Cape Town= Die Kaap (The Cape)


----------



## Blindfold (Jan 22, 2006)

Perth = Dullsville (i'm not joking!)


----------



## Blindfold (Jan 22, 2006)

South London = Sarf London (its an accent thing)
West End = London's swanky West End
Old Compton Street = Old Condom Street (London's premier gay street)


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Novo Hamburgo = Nóia

Why?
Because Novo Hamburgo translates as Neu Hamburg in german, and *Neu Ha*mburg sounds like Nóia in portuguese.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Travis007 said:


> Does that have anything to do with marijuana being legalized in Van city?
> 
> LOL-Stupid FOX News


There was a woman last year who went public about her marijuana
cafe in Vancouver, and it was promptly raided and shut down by the police... 
sadly it is not legal in Canada yet.


----------



## tocoto (Jan 18, 2003)

tmac14wr said:


> Boston - Beantown


As a native, I have never heard anyone from Boston call the city Beantown although I agree that it is a little used and dated nickname.

The newspapers call Boston the Hub after the Oliver Wendal Holmes quote "Hub of the solar system". No local uses that nickname in converstation either.

Most locals call the city Boston, and many use neighborhood names like Brighton and Dorchester as though they were cities in themselves.

Backbay, Financial District, Beacon Hill are much more commonly used in conversation to name parts for the city.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

CityMassa said:


> Washington, DC- Chololate City, Diamond City, Drama City


Thomas Jefferson probally would have dug the name "Chocolate City".


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Happy Valley
The SC


----------



## JMega (Jul 12, 2005)

Mexico City = Distrito Federal.
Slang name = El DeFectuoso = The defective
Chilangolandia . Chilango is the nickname for the people of Mexico city


----------



## qUikSiLvEr4988 (Apr 1, 2006)

Philly, Illadelph, Phi-town


----------



## alesmarv (Mar 31, 2006)

..


----------



## tmac14wr (Oct 12, 2004)

tocoto said:


> As a native, I have never heard anyone from Boston call the city Beantown although I agree that it is a little used and dated nickname.
> 
> The newspapers call Boston the Hub after the Oliver Wendal Holmes quote "Hub of the solar system". No local uses that nickname in converstation either.
> 
> ...


My friends and me use the nickname Beantown pretty frequently. Since one of our buddies has an apartment in town we're frequently saying "Lets go party in Beantown with Kreitzy." However it's most of the time we do just refer to it as Boston.


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

Warsaw- Wawa
Milanówek- MWEK (shortcut)


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Santiago de Chile- "Roma de las Indias" (The Rome of the Indies) referring to a time when Santiago had so many churches that it looked like "Rome", Indies because in those days it was the erroneous name for America. Santiago has today a lot of architectural beauty and an impressive amount of universities, so heck, it could be called "The Athens of America" but that's the city of Bogotá's nickname since at least the 19th century. 

Other names for Santiago :

Chago (The "Ch" sound cames from a lazy pronunciation of the "S" sound in Santiago, the -ago is an abbreviation for - antiago)
Chantiago - like above but closer to the real name.


----------

